# Not sure I should try this at home but (mini split cleaning)



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I was looking at the unit saving that was the strangest unit I had every seen then I finally realized you had the cover off. hahahaha


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

After a good vacuuming we use foaming coil cleaner in spray can for split units. A little water and a catch system like you.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I was looking at the unit saving that was the strangest unit I had every seen then I finally realized you had the cover off. hahahaha


lol yup it’s a strip it down messy job


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> After a good vacuuming we use foaming coil cleaner in spray can for split units. A little water and a catch system like you.


That’s what my buddy Herb that owns the unit was saying a lot of people do now. These units are pretty pricy.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

How often are you supposed to clean these?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> How often are you supposed to clean these?


Depends on how often they change the filters. 
we try not to do any scheduled cleaning as we have way to many. 
But yearly is fine, spring is best before summers heat and humidity. That’s when we catch the bad condensate pumps also. Make sure they have an interlock kit on the pumps. This way it will shut it down when the pump goes bad.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Phillipd said:


> That’s what my buddy Herb that owns the unit was saying a lot of people do now. These units are pretty pricy.


Pricey is a relative term. Ducts are VERY expensive to install if done right. Mini splits are so efficient because they have no duct (well some can). I would bet that the difference in price now makes it worth while in any new builds. Regardless, I have friends in Asia, they are so cheap there (yes the same exact units but 220V) that no one considers anything else. Here it is MARKETING.
Also...they are making strides in how to use less wall units and cover an entire house. At least that is what I hear.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Djea3 said:


> Pricey is a relative term. Ducts are VERY expensive to install if done right. Mini splits are so efficient because they have no duct (well some can). I would bet that the difference in price now makes it worth while in any new builds. Regardless, I have friends in Asia, they are so cheap there (yes the same exact units but 220V) that no one considers anything else. Here it is MARKETING.
> Also...they are making strides in how to use less wall units and cover an entire house. At least that is what I hear.


Sorry I guess I was referring to the coil jet compared to just using a spray can of coil cleaner and water. The government here has great rebates on mini splits to try and meet carbon targets..A new 18 000 from where I work is $4200 installed plus tax then you get a $1500 rebate back from government. There are many thousands of mini splits on PEI and a population of only 160 000+.


----------

